# 30 ST MARY AXE wins 37th Hall of Fame contest!



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

*Most Futuristic Skyscraper*



*1. 30 St Mary Axe (SwissRe), London* - 86 votes (40%)















*2. Bank of China Tower, Hong Kong* - 50 votes (23.26%)















*3. Burj Al Arab, Dubai* - 33 votes (15.35%) - tied for 3rd place















*3. Petronas Towers, Kuala Lumpur* - 33 votes (15.35%) - tied for 3rd place















*5. Emirates Towers, Dubai* - 13 votes (6.05%)


----------



## Jamandell (d69) (May 24, 2006)

Woo! Go Swiss Re! I think I remember voting in this (must have been a while back) But this result certainly makes me proud 

Although the other buildings are all fantastic too.


----------



## gothicform (Jul 25, 2002)

how many has swiss re won now?


----------



## Newcastle Guy (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm happy Swiss Re won, definately when it had some really tough competition. BOC for instance is an amazing building, I hope Broadgate Tower which is U/C in London will have a similar neon lighting on it's cross bracing.


----------



## MNL (Jan 13, 2007)

Swiss Re is amazing..


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Congrats. It's actually my favourite Euro scraper other than The Messeturm


----------



## Brendan (Feb 24, 2006)

Yes it is definitely one of my favorite buildings in the world. Congrats.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Swiss Re's shape is very unconventional and not surprising given Foster's track record. Well done.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

:banana:


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

wow, it won by a large margin too

It has its faults, but its still a fantastic building


----------



## Newcastle Guy (Jul 8, 2005)

Here are some amazing picture I found of it on flickr, seeing this I can see why it won

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonlucas/262554337/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonlucas/262554426/in/photostream/



















Also I didn't know until recently it was voted the most admired new building in the world in 2005 by a survey of the world's largest firms of architects


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

superb design...


----------



## Liwwadden (Nov 12, 2005)

Edit


----------



## 3dinge (Nov 18, 2009)

I vote for petronas


----------

